# FALLOUT 3 - Texture Issue (mod)



## RoyalPredator (Sep 23, 2009)

Hail.

A new issue/bug headed up since I tried to use some mod.
As I see, the modded weapons and some clothing items.
The problem is the textures are changed without any reason I can imagine.
Until this, Im played with many mods without any problem.

Tried to unstick all the mod in Fallout 3 Mod Manager, enter & save the game, then get those modded/added items back, but the issue/bug was still there.

There is one thing i should try yet. But I need to know what files are inside the Fallout3/Data folder. Becouse i can try delete all the Textures, Meshes, etc. folders and re-place the files one by one at a mod. I just dont know what was originally there... I wont delete any basic file...


Its on Microsoft Windows XP SP3 (Dont mind on the desktop, I just miss my office mac:heartlove)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Try removing (renaming, deleting, moving, whatever) the texture and mesh files the new weapon mods added, and remove them from the archiveinvalidation file (if you aren't using archiveinvalidationinvalidated). That should force it to use the game's original textures and meshes. Then you can reinstall the mods and see if they work then.


EDIT: the game's original texture/mesh files are hidden and cannot be deleted unless you specifically use super user privileges to do so.


----------



## RoyalPredator (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats this "archiveinvalidation" ?
As I remember, a mod uset this. I activated becouse it said, and dectivated when i saw the issue, after the exit.

Can you give me a direction where it is or what it is?.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I can see a potential conflict right away. You have the _Tactiacal weapons by Frederyck_ conflicting with the 5 other weapons on the list. Try not using the tatical weapon mod for now.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Reactivate archiveinvalidationinvalidated, because otherwise you have to manually put the paths for the new texture and mesh files into the archiveinvalidation file.


----------



## Razor3510 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Guys Same issue however it was working fine before (maybe fluke) i started modding about for 1 week so im no pro still getting the gyst but it makes no sense i followed the same procedur as last time and at first it wasnt working then out of the blue it started losg story short fallout got deleted aswell as all my mods used the same download now i have the same problem ive been messing with it for two days but no luck hopefully this hels the diagnosis


----------



## Razor3510 (Feb 15, 2010)

and i just tried your suggetion the problem is exactly the same mabey there is a reason the textures arent reading??


----------

